# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Πρόβλημα με την isdn

## tasakis

Καταρχήν καλησπέρα σας   :Smile:  
Από σημέρα το απόγευμα παρουσιάζεται το εξής πρόβλημα στην τηλ γραμμή μου.Όταν σηκώνω το ακουστικό ακούγεται μόνο ο ήχος του κατειλλημένου,το ίδιο συμβαίνει και όταν με καλούν.Να σημειώσω ότι έχω ένα τηλέφωνο απλό,έχω δοκιμάσει και τις 2 αναλογικές θύρες και το λαμπάκι του  link δεν ανάβει.Μου έχει ξανασυμβεί στο παρελθόν αλλά έπειτα από ένα reset του netmod λειτουργούσε κανονικά.Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς ίδιο πρόβλημα;Υποθέτω ότι θα ζητήσω αντικατάσταση του netmod τελικά,αλλά υπάρχει κάποια πιο άμεση λύση; 

Υ.Γ. Στέρεψε η φαντασία μου για τον τίτλο  :?

----------


## McAli

για αρχή πάρε τις βλάβες για να αναφέρεις...2 φορές να σου τύχει δεν είναι τυχαίο.Μπορεί απλά να φταίει το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ....

----------


## gvard

Καλησπέρα,

Μίλα με τους τεχνικούς και πες τους να σου αλλάξουν λίμπα. Θα καταλάβουν τι είναι.

----------


## tasakis

Μίλησα με το  helpdesk και μου είπαν ότι πρόκειται για βλάβη στην τροφοδοσία(προφανές αφού δεν ανάβε το link).Δηλώνω βλάβη στο 121 και κλείνω ραντεβού την επόμενη για να γίνει αυτοψία του εγκλήματος,αλλά κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας το τηλέφωνο επανήλθε στην κανονική του λειτουργεία του.Έχω προαναφέρει ότι είναι τρίτη φορά που συμβαίνει αυτό.Μπορώ να ζητήσω κάτι τέτοιο και τώρα,για να μην ξανασυμβεί;Τι ακριβώς είναι, αν επιτρέπεται;

----------


## McAli

> Δηλώνω βλάβη στο 121 και κλείνω ραντεβού την επόμενη για να γίνει αυτοψία του εγκλήματος,αλλά κατα την διάρκεια της ημέρας το τηλέφωνο επανήλθε στην κανονική του λειτουργεία του.Έχω προαναφέρει ότι είναι τρίτη φορά που συμβαίνει αυτό.Μπορώ να ζητήσω κάτι τέτοιο και τώρα,για να μην ξανασυμβεί


Συνέχισε να τους "ενοχλείς" μέχρι να σου πουν τι έφταιγε....π.χ. ρώτησέ τους αν έκαναν κάτι αυτοί από τα κεντρικά κτλ κτλ...

----------


## terper

Αφού το ραντεβού σου ισχύει, κάνε τον Κινέζο και όταν έρθουν πες ότι από εχθές που εκλεισες το ραντεβού η γραμμή επανήλθε χάθηκε και - ω του θαύματος - δουλεύει και την ώρα που ο κυριούλης είναι εκεί για αυτοψία. Και πες του να μιλήσει αν θέλει - και καλά - με το κέντρο να δει τι γίνεται και τι κάνουν.

Πρόταση κάνω, δεν ξέρω τι θα αποφασίσεις να κάνεις.

----------


## tasakis

Να σου πώ την αμαρτία μου,ακύρωσα το ραντεβού για να μην πληρώσω άσκοπη μετάβαση συνεργείου,γιατί ακόμα πληρώνω τον πρώτο λογαριασμό του adsl

----------

